# Going back to the gym after 2 months off.



## liftingmood (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys.

Had some personal issues. Which led me to take 2 months off from any training. I look and feel much smaller. Shirts are baggy and my body fat has gone up 2 percent from all the junk I've had.

I'm going back this week and want to know whether the gains I've lost will come back quick. And maybe what I can do to help this at the gym.

Thanks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The gains that you made previously should return once you start training again.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Depends on a lot of factors such as how you ate whilst off, did you keep protein high, we're you still somewhat active or off with an Injury, what size you were, how strong you were, your genetics ie if you are naturally a weed and you busted your balls to put on size then you'll likely lose more than say someone who held weight a little easier even without training.

All you can do is get back in the gym and take a bit of humble pie, muscle memory will make the gains much quicker than before, arguably faster than noob gains


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

swole troll said:


> Depends on a lot of factors such as how you ate whilst off, did you keep protein high, we're you still somewhat active or off with an Injury, what size you were, how strong you were, have you ran any past cycles... ect
> 
> Personally I may need to take a 4-6 weeks off later in the year and on starting back I'm going to run a pretty aggressive cycle to try and slap the strength back into me ASAP.
> 
> gear can certainly help get you back on track if you are an assisted lifter


This is the natural bodybuilding section...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> This is the natural bodybuilding section...


Ha my bad, posting from phone, I'll get my editing finger out


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

im on week 5 back after 9 months out, its humbling to say the least seeing how the numbers have dropped but as andy says, muscle memory is a wonderful thing and shouldnt take that long to get back to where you were


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Two months off is not that bad in the grand scheme of things. You'll be back up to strength in no time and you'll surpass your previous achievements too. Just stay consistent and don't dig yourself into the ground over the upcoming weeks by being impatient. Even the next few weeks should reap great results as you get back into the zone. Don't let it stress you out... keep that motivation alive.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> im on week 5 back after 9 months out, its humbling to say the least seeing how the numbers have dropped but as andy says, muscle memory is a wonderful thing and shouldnt take that long to get back to where you were


 Your avi....why mate?....why?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Your avi....why mate?....why?


cos i want to bring all the boys to the yard....


----------

